# My cat "Tinker" is spotting urine.



## musicman1705 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a six year old short hair that seem to be leaving little urine spots all over.She is a little over weight and has had a blatter infection before.We took her to the vet and they treated her with antibiotics.This has been happening for about a month now.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum :wink: 

I'll move this over to Health and Nutrition for you.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Many cats who've had a previous bladder infection have recurrent episodes. Even if she didn't spot urine the first time, another bladder infection is the most likely suspect. The fact it's been going on this long makes an infection more likely than an obstruction. Before I keep rambling on about UTIs, what exactly was your question? 

PS - Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## musicman1705 (Nov 10, 2006)

Why would she be spotting urine?.And is this very dangerous for her heath.I plan to take her to the vet in the next couple of days.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

When a cat (or a person) has a UTI, it makes it very painful to urinate. It also makes it difficult to control their bladder because it makes them feel like they always have to go, which would explain the spotting.

UTIs are not generally life-threatening unless it involves crystals or a blockage, or unless it is not taken care of (and the infection progresses to the kidneys), but it is extremely painful and can lead to bad litterbox habits that are hard to break even after the infection is gone. She really should see a vet ASAP.

The biggest contributer to UTIs is a poor diet, although even cats that are fed a high quality diet sometimes come down with them. If it is a UTI again, I'd suggest looking into a change in diet.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a female cat that does the same thing, except there is blood in her urine. We have passed it down to stress. I have a male cat that if left inside for the day, stalks her and beats her up. If we can keep him outside for the day and let him in at night, she doesnt get her bladder infections... If she does get them, I put her on antibiotics for 7 days then it is gone. I am thinking of putting her on anti anxiety pills.


----------

